# Sunday Coil building



## Chris du Toit (2/8/15)

Hi everyone... So it's been a beautiful day in Cape Town today! Sun is out, birds are chirping, cat is doing his impression of a dog playing dead laying in the sun  

So after I did some diy which was to stain the wine rack I made I decided to swap my existing 28g single coil to a Clapton. I have one fitted to my derringer and it's great, so I thought let's put something different in the Lemo. 

I got out the hammer and some tape and fixed the 28g 32g clapton wire to the metal handle of the wood chopper... No other suitable surface available at the time 

I then started "moering" away at my own leasure, a bit here, a bit there and finished up with a nice flattend Clapton wire. Got her coiled at 2.5mm ID, 4/3 spaced wraps coming out at 1.1Ohm. 

Vaping at 22.5w, flavour is good and clouds are nice as well. She spits a bit but I'm hoping that will lessen as the wick settles with time. 

Here are some pics




Wine rack...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo (2/8/15)

Wicked looking coil! How is the flavour with the coils soo widely spaced?


----------



## Chris du Toit (2/8/15)

Not too bad, I only do 0mg juice so flavour is a bit of a touch and go in some cases, more so in the tank. RDA is pretty good. Had to play around a bit to get it where it's good in the tank. When I change liquid I'll pinch it together to check the difference


----------



## Mario (2/8/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Hi everyone... So it's been a beautiful day in Cape Town today! Sun is out, birds are chirping, cat is doing his impression of a dog playing dead laying in the sun
> 
> So after I did some diy which was to stain the wine rack I made I decided to swap my existing 28g single coil to a Clapton. I have one fitted to my derringer and it's great, so I thought let's put something different in the Lemo.
> 
> ...



damn sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/8/15)

Hot damn that is one sexy coil. Like the wine rack also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/8/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Hi everyone... So it's been a beautiful day in Cape Town today! Sun is out, birds are chirping, cat is doing his impression of a dog playing dead laying in the sun
> 
> So after I did some diy which was to stain the wine rack I made I decided to swap my existing 28g single coil to a Clapton. I have one fitted to my derringer and it's great, so I thought let's put something different in the Lemo.
> 
> ...



Very good looking coil. So neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Hi everyone... So it's been a beautiful day in Cape Town today! Sun is out, birds are chirping, cat is doing his impression of a dog playing dead laying in the sun
> 
> So after I did some diy which was to stain the wine rack I made I decided to swap my existing 28g single coil to a Clapton. I have one fitted to my derringer and it's great, so I thought let's put something different in the Lemo.
> 
> ...


Very neat work,vape that sucka!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (3/8/15)

Good work, looks great. Both the wine rack and the coil


----------

